# Glossary of Acronyms and Short Names



## JimGo

I keep seeing posts asking for definitions of various acronyms, shortened names, and TXT-type messages.  These should get you started.  The first list has all of the acronyms in alphabetical order, and the second has them arranged by topic.
-----
*Alphabetical*</u>
AOW - Australian Olive Wood
AZS or AS - Arizona Silhouette 
BB - Bill Baumbeck, of Arizona Silhouette
B2B - Bushing to Bushing
BEB - Buckeye Burl
BF - Board Foot (1" thick by 12" square (or a total of 144 cubic inches))
BLO - Boiled Linseed Oil
BORG - Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
BS - Band Saw or (context)
BTW - By the way
BxEB - Box Elder Burl
CA - Cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue/Krazy Glue
CB - Centerband
DNA - Denatured Alcohol (also known as methylated spirits in some other countries)
CMS - compound Miter saw
CS or CSUSA - Craft Supplies USA 
CSUK - Craft Supplies UK
DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This
DC - Dust Collector
DO - Danish Oil
FIFY - Fixed it for You
FP - Friction Polish or Fountain Pen, depending on its use
FPP -  Freedom Pen Project 
GB - Group Buy
GOW - Greek Olive Wood
HPP - Hut Plastic Polish
HS - Headstock
HTH - Hope This Helps!
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
IMHO - In my Honest/Humble Opinion
IMNSHO - In my not so humble/honest opinion
JOW - Jerusalem Olive Wood
LOL - Laugh(ing) out Loud
LOML - Love of My Life
MBH - My better half
MM - MicroMesh
NPGJ - Nice Pen Good Job
OMG - Oh my gosh!
OTOH - On The Other Hand
PMG - Pen Maker's Guild
POC - Pens of Color
PR - Polyester Resin
PSI - Penn State Industries, or Pounds Per Square Inch - generally used in terms of pressure, as in 15 PSI (15 pounds per square inch)
PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer
PW - Paste Wax
RB - Roller Ball
ROTFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFM - Read the F**** Manual
RTMD - Read the manual, dummie!
RW - Rennaisance Wax
SOYP - Show Off Your Pens (the forum here at IAP)
SW - ShellaWax
SWHTM - She who handles the money
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed
TO - Tung Oil
TPI - Threads per Inch or Teeth per Inch, depending on context
TS - Table saw or Tailstock, depending on context
TSW - Trade Secret for Wood
WC - Woodcraft 

------
*Topical*</u>
*Products:*
BLO - Boiled Linseed Oil
CA - Cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue/Krazy Glue
DNA - Denatured Alcohol (also known as methylated spirits in some other countries)
DO - Danish Oil
FP - Friction Polish or Fountain Pen, depending on its use
HPP - Hut Plastic Polish
MM - MicroMesh
PR - Polyester Resin
PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer
PW - Paste Wax
RW - Rennaisance Wax
SW - ShellaWax
TO - Tung Oil
TSW - Trade Secret for Wood
------
*Pens:*
CB - Centerband
FP - Fountain Pen or Friction Polish, depending on its use
RB - Roller Ball
------
*Tools (General):*
BF - Board Foot (1" thick and 12" square or a total of 144 cubic inches)
BS - Band Saw or (context)
CMS - compound Miter saw
DC - Dust Collector
PSI - Pounds Per Square Inch - generally used in terms of pressure, as in 15 PSI (15 pounds per square inch)
TPI - Threads per Inch or Teeth per Inch, depending on context
TS - Table saw
------
*Tools (Lathe):*
HS - Headstock
TS - Tailstock
------
*Woods:*
AOW - Australian Olive Wood
BEB - Buckeye Burl
BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
BxEB - Box Elder Burl
GOW - Greek Olive Wood
JOW - Jerusalem Olive Wood
------
*Suppliers/Retailers:*
AZS or AS - Arizona Silhouette (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/ )
BB - Bill Baumbeck, of Arizona Silhouette
BORG - Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
CS - Craft Supplies USA (see below)
CSUSA - Craft Supplies USA (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com )
CSUK - Craft Supplies UK (http://www.craftsupplies.co.uk )
POC - Pens of Color (http://www.pensofcolor.com )
PSI - Penn State Industries (http://www.pennstateindustries.com )
WC - Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com )
------
*Pen turning projects:*
FPP - Freedom Pen Project (http://www.freedompens.org )
------
*TXT Speak:*
B2B - Bushing to Bushing
BTW - By the way
DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This
FIFY - Fixed it for You
GB - Group Buy
HTH - Hope This Helps!
IMHO - In my Honest/Humble Opinion
IMNSHO - In my not so humble/honest opinion
LOL - Laugh(ing) out loud
LOML - Love of My Life
MBH - My better half
NPGJ - Nice Pen Good Job
OMG - Oh my gosh!
OTOH - On The Other Hand
PMG - Pen Maker's Guild
ROTFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFM - Read the F**** Manual
RTMD - Read the manual, dummie!
SOYP - Show Off Your Pens (the forum here at IAP)
SWHTM - She who handles the money
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed
------------------


----------



## btboone

BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
FP - Fountain Pen, also Friction Polish
CB - Center Band
DC - Dust Collector
------
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed


----------



## jckossoy

Don't forget the following:

LOML -- Love of my life
FPP -- Freedom Pen Project
ROTFL -- Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFL -- Read the F******* Manual (You can use any F word of your choosing)
IMHO -- In my Honest/Humble Opinion

Just to name a few more.

Kol Tov,


----------



## Doghouse

SWMBO - She who must be obeyed
CMS - compound Miter saw
BS - Band Saw or (context)
PSI - Penn State Industries
POC - Pens of Color


----------



## Old Griz

And the two most important
SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed
SWHTM = She Who Handles The Money


----------



## ctEaglesc

SWIUI
She Who IS Usually Ignored
(if not always)


----------



## ctEaglesc

DAMHIKT
Don't Ask Me How I Know This


----------



## BogBean

Tom,
Thanks for the reminder why I am not married...


----------



## Bev Polmanteer

HWIUI He who is usually ignored
MBH My better half
RTMD Read the manual dummie!
OMG Oh, my gosh!


----------



## John Carr

BORG = Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
Equally applicable to Home Depot, Lowe's, Wal-Mart, etc.


----------



## dougle40

How about -
FF- Friction Finish
PW- Paste Wax


----------



## mik

Only one!

PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer, etc


----------



## Rifleman1776

Jim said, "Please add more!"
No. Please don't. We were not all born in Acronymland. Some of us speak real English. Consider what it costs to type a few extra letters. [] I prefer real words. Yes, I have fallen into the trap also. But, from here on, it is real words only for me.


----------



## jdavis

Thanks Jim. Just used this info as an exam for pen turning. Had the students go to this site and look them up and then I gave them a test. Great teaching tool.


----------



## YoYoSpin

This is an excellent idea...suggest you make one small ajustment to avoid confusion:

BEB = Buckeye Burl
BXEB = Box Elder Burl


----------



## Daniel

How about stretching this into tools specific Acronyms. I find myself writing newbies withthe back of my brain going. O.K. bozo just how much of this is greek to them.
12X24 in the context of a lathe means it will hold or turn a 12 inch diameter piece of wood.(without the tool rest on the lathe) that is 24 inches long.
T.P.I. threads/tips/ or teeth per inch depending on wether you are taking. bolts/pipe/or sawblades.
P.S.I. pound per Square Inch in pressure. 
just an example see what all of you can do with the rest.


----------



## JimGo

Those are great, thanks Daniel!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

DO = Danish Oil


----------



## Fleabit

Pretty good batch of accronyms (sp)!  BTW....hello eagle!


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> 
> Jim said, "Please add more!"
> No. Please don't. We were not all born in Acronymland. Some of us speak real English. Consider what it costs to type a few extra letters. [] I prefer real words. Yes, I have fallen into the trap also. But, from here on, it is real words only for me.



Uh. oh! I've fallen a little ways into the trap. [] Shouldn't this topic really be titled: GOAASNOIAPS ? [?][)]


----------



## Chuck B

Jim,
The link for this company doesn't work.

NESL - New England Specialty Lumber Supply

Chuck


----------



## wood-of-1kind

JIMGO,

how about BF = board foot to designate how some lumber is sold. A board foot is 12"x12"x1" which of course is 144 square inches.

-Peter-


----------



## Randy_

144 cubic inches.


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> 144 cubic inches.



Picky, picky, picky.  I mean, heck, I didn't say the list had to be ACCURATE!   Thanks for the correction Randy!


----------



## wudnhed

LOL - laugh out loud


----------



## johncrane

LOL-MF laugh out loud my friend


----------



## MesquiteMan

How about:

PMG-Pen Maker's Guild
GB- Group Buy
FIFY- Fixed it for you


----------



## bob393

Jim Thanks
I missed this thread.


----------



## ericw95

This is a great thread for a newbie and a refresher for those of us that don't get here as often as we would like.


----------



## helgi

how about this craft afliction,can't remember a f***ing thing or use any f you like.
helgi
Rosthern Sask.


----------



## ed4copies

WEPYPFI=Worth Every Penny You Paid For It


----------



## W3DRM

Okay, here's a quick re-do of the original acronym list started some time ago. It's just an edited version of the original but with some new entries in it.

**** ALPHABETICAL ****

AOW - Australian Olive Wood
AZS or AS - Arizona Silhouette 
BB - Bill Baumbeck, of Arizona Silhouette
BB - IAP Birthday Bash :glasses-cool:
B2B - Bushing to Bushing
BEB - Buckeye Burl
BF - Board Foot is 12"x12"x1" = 144 cubic inches.BLO - Boiled Linseed Oil
BORG - Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
BS - Band Saw or (context)
BTW - By the way
BxEB - Box Elder Burl
CA - Cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue/Krazy Glue
CB - Centerband
DC - Dust Collector
DNA - Denatured Alcohol (also known as methylated spirits in some other countries)
DO - Danish Oil
CMS - Compound Miter saw
CS or CSUSA - Craft Supplies USA 
CSUK - Craft Supplies UK
DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This
DC - Dust Collector
DO - Danish Oil
FF - Friction Finish
FIFY - Fixed it for You
FP - Friction Polish or Fountain Pen, depending on its use
FPP - Freedom Pen Project 
GB - Group Buy
GOW - Greek Olive Wood
HPP - Hut Plastic Polish
HS - Headstock
HTH - Hope This Helps!
HWIUI He who is usually ignored
IBO - Irish Bog Oak
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
IMHO - In my Honest/Humble Opinion
IMNSHO - In my not so humble/honest opinion
JOW - Jerusalem Olive Wood
LOL - Laugh(ing) out Loud
LOML - Love of My Life
LOL-MF laugh out loud my friend
MBH - My better half
MM - MicroMesh
NESL - New England Specialty Lumber Supply
NPGJ - Nice Pen Good Job
OMG - Oh my gosh!
OTOH - On The Other Hand
PMG - Pen Maker's Guild
POC - Pens of Color
PR - Polyester Resin
PSI - Pounds Per Square Inch - generally used in terms of pressure, as in 15 PSI
PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer
PW - Paste Wax or Pen Wizard made by The Beall Tool Company
RB - Roller Ball
ROTFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFM - Read the F**** Manual
RTMD - Read the manual, dummie!
RW - Rennaisance Wax
SOYP - Show Off Your Pens (the forum here at IAP)
SW - ShellaWax
SWHTM - She who handles the money
SWIUI - She Who IS Usually Ignored (if not always)
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed
TO - Tung Oil
TPI - Threads per Inch or Teeth per Inch, depending on context
TS - Table saw or Tailstock, depending on context
TSW - Trade Secret for Wood
WC - Woodcraft 
WEPYPFI - Worth Every Penny You Paid For It
WPP - WoodPenPro
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary

**** BY TOPIC ****

---------
*Products:*
---------
BLO - Boiled Linseed Oil
CA - Cyanoacrylate, or Super Glue/Krazy Glue
DNA - Denatured Alcohol (also known as methylated spirits in some other countries)
DO - Danish Oil
FF - Friction Finish
FP - Friction Polish or Fountain Pen, depending on its use
HPP - Hut Plastic Polish
MM - MicroMesh
PR - Polyester Resin
PVA - Poly Vinyl Acetate - white wood glue and is used to seal walls, as a primer
PW - Paste Wax or Pen Wizard made by The Beall Tool Company
RW - Rennaisance Wax
SW - ShellaWax
TO - Tung Oil
TSW - Trade Secret for Wood

-----
*Pens:*
-----
CB - Centerband
FP - Fountain Pen or Friction Polish, depending on its use
RB - Roller Ball

----------------
*Tools (General):*
----------------
BF - Board Foot is 12"x12"x1" = 144 cubic inches.BS - Band Saw or (context)
CMS - compound Miter saw
DC - Dust Collector
PSI - Pounds Per Square Inch - generally used in terms of pressure, as in 15 PSI
PW - Pen Wizard made by The Beall Tool Company
TPI - Threads per Inch or Teeth per Inch, depending on context
TS - Table saw

--------------
*Tools (Lathe):*
--------------
HS - Headstock
TS - Tailstock
12x24 - Lathe capable of turning a 12"D x 24" object.

------
*Woods:*
------
AOW - Australian Olive Wood
BEB - Buckeye Burl
BOW - Bethlehem Olive Wood
BxEB - Box Elder Burl
GOW - Greek Olive Wood
IBO - Irish Bog Oak
JOW - Jerusalem Olive Wood

--------------------
*Suppliers/Retailers:*
--------------------
AZS or AS - Arizona Silhouette (http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/ )
BB - Bill Baumbeck, of Arizona Silhouette
BORG - Big Old Retail Giant or Big Orange Retail Giant
CS - Craft Supplies USA (see below)
CSUSA - Craft Supplies USA (http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com )
CSUK - Craft Supplies UK (http://www.craftsupplies.co.uk )
NESL - New England Specialty Lumber Supply
POC - Pens of Color (http://www.pensofcolor.com )
PSI - Penn State Industries (http://www.pennstateindustries.com )
PW - Pen Wizard made by The Beall Tool Company
WC - Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com )

---------------------
*Pen turning projects:*
---------------------
FPP - Freedom Pen Project (http://www.freedompens.org )

----------
*TXT Speak:*
----------
B2B - Bushing to Bushing
BTW - By the way
DAMHIKT - Don't Ask Me How I Know This
FIFY - Fixed it for You
GB - Group Buy
HTH - Hope This Helps!
HWIUI He who is usually ignored
IMHO - In my Honest/Humble Opinion
IMNSHO - In my not so humble/honest opinion
LOL - Laugh(ing) out loud
LOML - Love of My Life
LOL-MF laugh out loud my friend
MBH - My better half
NPGJ - Nice Pen Good Job
OMG - Oh my gosh!
OTOH - On The Other Hand
PMG - Pen Maker's Guild
ROTFL - Rolling on the floor laughing
RTFM - Read the F**** Manual
RTMD - Read the manual, dummie!
SOYP - Show Off Your Pens (the forum here at IAP)
SWHTM - She who handles the money
SWMBO - She who must be obeyed
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary

======================================================================


----------



## Bikerdad

Uhh, what's EEE in the context of finishing?


----------



## HawksFeather

Bikerdad said:


> Uhh, what's EEE in the context of finishing?




http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-...aysBetween=0&daysBetweenFix=0&monthsBetween=0


----------



## Sub Vet 10

PITH ???


----------



## ed4copies

Pen In The Hat----actually a pen exchange, where names are drawn and pens are sent to other members.  (Search should get you several examples)


----------



## ed4copies

Here is a great definition from Mike!!


----------



## Skie_M

SFRB - Small Flat-Rate Box    (USPS shipping)
MFRB - Medium Flat-Rate Box   (USPS shipping)

The small box can contain a volume of 5.3 inches wide by 8.6 inches long by 1.6 inches high.

The medium box (actually, I think there may be two different medium sizes, but the one I have can contain 6 of the small boxes exactly)  can contain a volume of 8.5 inches wide by 11 inches long by 5.5 inches high.


Shipping the small boxes costs $5.95 for continental priority mail rates, and includes a free 50 dollars worth of insurance.  Generally, the delivery of these packages is from 1 to 3 business days.

While the USPS will honor their "one rate - any weight" deal for domestic shipments within the continental USA UP TO 70 POUNDS, international shipments are limited to only 4 pounds max weight. 



Took me a few days to discover what an SFRB is, as it's not in the list but everybody's talking about an "SFRB of blanks" as one of the common 3rd place prizes in the current SE competitions, so I figured perhaps others may be in the same boat, wondering what the deal's about.

The average pen blank is 3/4 by 3/4 by 5 inches to 5.5 inches, so the small flat rate box can hold up to 20 or so blanks WITHOUT PACKING MATERIALS.

As most people aren't silly enough to ship without packing materials to protect the contents from the gorrillas who handle shipping containers at the airports and such, you can expect up to 4 "oversize" blanks shipped sideways (long blanks, longer than 5.5 inches) or up to 8 - 10 blanks shipped upright, depending on how much room they use for packing on either side.  

The absolute maximum containment would be 20 blanks stacked upright and side by side., 3/4 by 3/4 by 5/5 inches (entire box would be full, no room for packing material).


----------



## Edgar

Skie_M said:


> SFRB - Small Flat-Rate Box    (USPS shipping)
> MFRB - Medium Flat-Rate Box   (USPS shipping)



LFRB - Large Flat-Rate Box (USPS shipping) is also commonly used here


You are correct about the size & standard cost of an SFRB, but here's some little tricks you can use.

Set up a USPS on-line account - easy to do and free. It lets you pay for and print flat-rate labels on line, and at a discount. If you don't have regular USPS pickup at your location, you can request it for your priority mail shipments.

The SFRB rate is $5.25 when the label is paid & printed on-line, but you can do even better than that. An SFRB will fit into a small flat rate envelope that only costs $5.05. In addition to that, there's enough room left over to cram another 3-8 blanks into a small envelope depending on their size.

You can order as many flat rate boxes and envelopes as you need from your on-line account at no charge and they will be delivered right to you.


----------



## Skie_M

Awesome ... have we got a collection of money-saving tips for our overseas friends who use the post as well?


----------



## Edgar

Skie_M said:


> Awesome ... have we got a collection of money-saving tips for our overseas friends who use the post as well?



Nothing in a compiled form that I'm aware of & it will vary by country of course. I'll try to follow up on that, but probably in a different thread. I don't want to stray too far off the course of this particular thread.


----------



## penicillin

TBC = Turn Between Centers

Instead of threading the pen blank on a pen mandrel, the blank is suspended "between centers." In theory, this reduces the chances of unbalanced or off-center turning, which can come from a bent mandrel or tightening the knurled knob too much.


(I learned the acronym when someone suggested that I try "TBC." I thought they meant "turn by calipers", but I was wrong. That is NOT what "TBC" means.)


----------

